# secret latch plans



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

I just started to make jewelry box and wanted to make another with a secret latch and compartment. Anyone know of any book or resource that has these mechanism plans?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Forget the secret mechanism - I'd rather see how you did the box!! :grin: Beautiful!

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

+1...beautiful box...! ! !


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Really - don't tease us with such 'secrets'. Tell us how you made this fascinating box, willya!?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

yeah, box details please.

And, don't bother with a secret compartment - if someone is robbing your house, they're taking the box with them. lol

OK, so that was just a joke - I'd like to hear what other have to say on secret latches, too.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Sort of hate to say it, but it looks like that box could have been made with sawdust mixed with glue. Neat if so.

As far as secret compartments, look up details of some of the old roll top desks. Some of those had over a dozen different secret compartments. That should give you some ideas. Puzzle boxes sometimes have secret compartments also.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

It 's a Secret,once a book is put out ,it is no longer a secret. You have to know the secret password to find out. I have made a few, but I can't tell you what they are.
Herb


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Sort of hate to say it, but it looks like that box could have been made with sawdust mixed with glue.


That's what it looks like to me but I want to know how he did that. It's something I might want to copy! :wink:

David


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Wood whisper 
Did a series on latches 
https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/secret-locks-and-compartments-woodworking-magic-tricks/


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Dustin Penner has made some jewelry boxes with secret compartments and made YouTube videos of the construction. You might like one of his methods. He hasn't posted anything lately, but made quite a few interesting woodworking videos in the past.

Charley


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

major AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

semipro said:


> wood whisper
> did a series on latches
> https://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/secret-locks-and-compartments-woodworking-magic-tricks/


shhhhshsshshshshshsshhssss


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/scott.grove.587/videos/pcb.10158164619243777/10158164616103777/?type=3&theater

here is a link to my FB page showing the tops final assembly - amboynia veneer spiral match
on my educational website https://www.imaginegrove.com/ I will be posted the complete build soon.
thanks everyone


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking forward to the video. That is a jewelry box any lady would be thrilled to receive. Gorgeous.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Made a secret hiding place for pistols, but I forgot how to open it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you forget to leave that finger hole underneath so you could just stick your finger through and pull the trigger,the bullet will find the latch and open it from the inside.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think I drilled a hole for a nail to go in and trigger the latch, will have to try it out. It's been raining here for the past week, so I haven't gone out.


----------

